# Foto in Zeichnung "umwandeln".



## Astronaut (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

ich habe versucht dieses Tutorial anzuwenden...

http://jp.imprezion.net/photoshop/sketch/

Ich kriege das mit der Bleistiftzeichnung aber einfach nicht hin, kann mir da vielleicht jemand behilflich sein? Es wäre klasse, wenn es dieses Tutorial irgendwo in deutsch geben würde oder es jemand zu übersetzen weiß, so das ich es verstehe. 

Ich habe es versucht zu übersetzen, doch trotzdem ist mir nicht ganz klar, welche Filter und Vorgänge ich anwenden muss.

lieben Gruß, Astronaut


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Juli 2004)

Wenn es selbst mit einer Übersetzung nicht funktioniert ( http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials461.html und http://dict.leo.org ), dann liegt es mit Sicherheit an den Grundlagen.
Entweder übersetzt du dir das Tutorial nochmal Stück für Stück oder postest ein Beispiel, wo du nicht weiter kommst.


----------



## Astronaut (29. Juli 2004)

Danke Radde, das hilft mir schon viel weiter, bei den Angled Strokes hat es gehapert.


----------



## Clubkatze (29. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe das tut mal nachgemacht und auch übersetzt  Falls interesse besteht kann ich´s ja mal posten....Allerdings kann man theoretisch auch schon nach Schritt 5 aufhören...auf jeden Fall ne´coole Sache...

Letztens hatten wir je n´Thread zum Thema Pin Up Colorierung...kann man mit dem tut auch wunderbar machen 

edit: So, hier findet ihr das übersetzte Tutorial, viel Spaß damit  

http://home.tiscali.de/jonnyknoxville/tuts/zeichnen/zeichnen.html


----------



## Astronaut (30. Juli 2004)

Oh, das ist aber lieb Clubkatze, dankeschön *freu*

Sieht toll aus, vielleicht aber etwas mehr Gauschner an manchen Stellen!? 

Schwarz Weiss siehts auch irgendwie besser aus. 

*Danke Dir* lieben Gruß


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juli 2004)

Joa...also ich hab´s halt mehr oder minder übernommen - durch rumspielen an den Werten bekommt man vielleicht noch bessere Ergebnisse hin...


----------

